# Love rescue dogs



## Niccali (Sep 5, 2007)

Almost 4 years ago I bought a Siberian Husky puppy who has turned into the most spoiled dog which I take full responsibility for! She's the pickiest eater I've ever seen. She loves human food but won't eat certain types of pork or chicken not prepared her favorite way and she needs her food to be a certain temperature, etc. She only will eat about 2 different types of the dog treats but if she has only those for more than a few weeks she'll stop eating those entirely... we have to FedEx in a special food from another state because that's the only dog food she'll eat... basically she's a pain in the ass but I absolutely love her to death.

Then I decided to get a friend for her after a year and a half. We went to Adopt A Husky, a Siberian Husky rescue based out of Wisconsin/Illinois. We couldn't be happier with our experience. They had an indepth month-long screening process involving home visits, reference checks, having my current dog meet several candidates, etc. The perfect match was Nic.

Nic was in the rescue for a long time before being adopted because they didn't want to put him in a home with a fenced in yard because he is an esape artist. He can unlock crates, unlatch gate doors, very talented dog. 

He ended up in the rescue because his owners used to keep him in the backyard all the time and he would get bored and climb over their fence and run away. After the 5th time he did this the fees were too steep and they said keep the dog. No one adopted him through the Humane Society so Adopt a Husky stepped in to keep him from getting euthanized. They chose him for us because we were living in an apartment at the time so he wouldn't be left in a backyard and he got along really well with Cali.

He and Cali are absolutely inseparable. He is the sweetest dog. He follows us everywhere we go. A year later we moved into a house with a large fenced-in yard. Obviously we were worried about him escaping. A few months later the electric company left our gate open after reading our meter, which I didn't realize until an hour after I let my dogs out and didn't hear them barking to come back in. I was so sure he would be gone and never return, because that's what he did in the past so many times.

I was standing in my front yard calling his name for about ten minutes, then he came running across the street, back home. Our other dog was soon to follow.

The next day I made sure the gates were closed and let the dogs out in the back. I was standing in my driveway and all of a sudden, Nic comes running up to me. I was completely puzzled but was glad he came to me instead of running away. Guess he liked that taste of complete freedom. I found out he dug a hole under the fence and had gotten out. All I had to do was tell him no, covered up the hole, and he hasn't tried since even though he obviously is far more than capable of getting out whenever he feels like it.

It's funny because with Cali I see how she expects to be spoiled and pampered but Nic appreciates everything he gets, even dry kibble for dinner (he was extremely underweight when we got him and now he's my little tank). I love puppies just like everyone else but I wouldn't trade him for anything. The only thing I regret is not being able to spend the first five years of his life with him as well.

Here is a picture of Cali and Nic:


----------

